# 1984 Stumpjumper



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Anybody have an '84 SJ, or use to have one? Trying to find out if the one I had that came with a black headset and black cantilever brake arms was a fluke, or if they all had them. That was my second SJ, and to this day my favorite bike ever. It was stolen in 1986, and I never got over it.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I had a 1984 Stumpjumper SC that had black Shimano cantis, but a polished Specialized headset.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Not sure what you mean by Stumpjumper SC. At that time there was only the Stumpjumper and the Sport models. The SJ only came in dark blue or grey. I remember reading that the components were subject to change based on availability at the time.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

83stumpjumper said:


> Not sure what you mean by Stumpjumper SC. At that time there was only the Stumpjumper and the Sport models. The SJ only came in dark blue or grey. I remember reading that the components were subject to change based on availability at the time.


Here's the '84 SC


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

I've never seen, nor heard of the SC model before. Did it come with that black slingshot stem? Mine had the bullmoose bars with the cleaner tig welding. It was the last year they used those bars, the 1985 models came with the sligshot stems.
Are you rebuilding the bike?


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Vader said:


> I had a 1984 Stumpjumper SC that had black Shimano cantis, but a polished Specialized headset.


I've got a frameset less crank and derailleurs sitting in the garage. It has black XT cantilevers. There were black Deer Head shifters but my frame came sans shifters so I can't tell about that.


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

Sorry for the crappy phone pic, but here's a shot of mine. I believe it's all original except for the tires, brake pads, and rear der. The stem is a super sweet forged piece, looks like it's made by Nitto. Everything on the bike is silver. Sweet bike, I use it as my lunch burrito getting townie.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Yup, that looks like an '84 SJ to me. That was the year they started using the Saturae rims as opposed to the Araya rims. Mine came with the bullmoose bars rather than the slingshot style yours has. Mine had Suntour XC shifters and derailluers. I'm guessing that was due to what was available at the time. Great bike you have, it's a true classic from the early days of the sport.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

I had a silver '84. It had silver brakes and headset. ( I still have the brakes and the fork.)

Black components could be cool too. Ben's Cycle currently has some NOS of those nitto/specialized slingshot stem and bar combos, in black finish, on their website for a pretty good price.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Do you mean silver, or grey? If it was silver, then you had the Sport version. The Stumpjumper only came in dark blue or grey. The SJ Sport came in silver or light blue.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

I guess it must have been the "sport" model, because it was definitely a metalic silver color. Its possible that it was an '83 too, but I bought it in '84. Funny how I wasn't even aware of the diferences back then - I was just so enamored with the whole idea of a _MOUNTAIN_ bike. I rode the hell out of that thing, I've always missed it too, so I recently found an '85 project to restore. It's similar (same lugs and cable routing, but different (lugged unicrown fork, steeper head and seat tubes, different chainstays), and red.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

I bought a mint condition 1985 Stumpjumper a year ago, found it on Ebay. I think I've waxed it more than I've ridden it. My only wish was that it had the biplane fork rather than the unicrown. I did get a set of Specialized bullmoose bars for it though. To me those bars represent the begining of mountain biking.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Anybody remember what bikes first used Bullmoose bars. The first Stumpjumpers didn't and had a very short seat to handlebar reach because of it.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

I know the custom Ritchey bikes had the bullmoose bars first. They were his design I believe. The 1983/84 Stumpjumpers came with bullmoose bars. In 1985 they swithed over to the slingshot stem and bars. The 1981/82 SJs came with that golf club head style of stem.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow.. Holy slack geometry Batman! It's amazing how much modern bikes have evolved.

Very nice old Stump!


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

83stumpjumper said:


> I bought a mint condition 1985 Stumpjumper a year ago, found it on Ebay. I think I've waxed it more than I've ridden it. My only wish was that it had the biplane fork rather than the unicrown. I did get a set of Specialized bullmoose bars for it though. To me those bars represent the begining of mountain biking.


Can you post some pictures of your '85? Wouldn't mind seeing it. I'd love to have an official first-generation stumpjumper thread, for that matter. Could be a great resource as I restore mine - assuming I try to do a "concours' restoration.

On the other hand, you may have inadvertantly helped me make a decision not to worry about being 100% accurate: I've been trying to decide if I should stick with the original '85 unicrown fork when I repaint, or use my old bi-plane, since I have it. Originality & low weight vs. style & uniqueness.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

I wish I could post photos of it, but you have to go through a photo hosting site or something, and I don't know how to do that. Here are the specs for every Stumpjumper from 1982 to 1991,http://mombat.org/Specialized_Specs.htm. Mine is all original, except the bullmoose bars, tires, grips and bottle cage. I put on a modern flashy red cage, but still have the original that came with it. Mine came with the great Tomasselli brake levers too. When I got it a year ago, I did want to put on a biplane fork, and bought a frame and for off Ebay to do it. That's also where I got the bullmoose bars from. However, the fork was too short, and I couldn't use it. I kept the bars and sold the frame set off for about what I paid just for the shipping. Trying to get the color to match probably would have been a probem. I'm glad I just kept the original on the bike. The '85 frame is different from the '84, especially in the shape of the chain stays. If you give me your email, I can send you some photos of the bike. Good luck in restoring yours.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

83stumpjumper said:


> I wish I could post photos of it, but you have to go through a photo hosting site or something, and I don't know how to do that.


When you're posting, click on the "paperclip" (attachment) icon instead of the "mountain" (photograph) icon. Then you can insert images directly into the thread. The table will tell you exactly how big they can be, depending on what kind of file they are.

I'll p.m. you anyway, if you don't mind sending some pictures. Other than seeing the correct '85 componentry, my big question is whether or not the chrome chainstays are supposed to be painted or left exposed.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm not tech savy at all when it comes to computers. I'll email you the photos, and you can post them, just give me credit as the bike owner. The drive train side chain stay is chromed from just about the drop out, to about where the nipples are on the rim. The other side is painted completly. Suntour XC were used for the derailluers and shifters. Mine had a Shimano Deer Head derailluer when it was shipped to me from the original owner. He said he had replaced the factory derailluer years ago. I was able to find the proper Suntour XC rear on Ebay and replace it to what it was supposed to be. Everything else is original and correct.
PM me with your email and I'll send you photos.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

sryanak said:


> The first Stumpjumpers didn't and had a very short seat to handlebar reach because of it.


Exactly the situation with my bike. It's a little akward. Went out on a ride with my son and we switched back and forth with my 83 stumpy, We both felt that it needed adjustment. The short reach was compounded when I put on a B17, it wouldn't adjust back as far as the original avocett. Now I'm back with the original saddle and handlebars twisted forward.

I covet the rivendel bull moose bars. Would that be wrong?

I was told that the the alloy sling shot was considered the upgrade/higher quality handlebar setup at the time. The Cro-Mo Bull Moose bars were on the cheaper sport model.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

El Sapo Rojo said:


> Exactly the situation with my bike. It's a little akward. Went out on a ride with my son and we switched back and forth with my 83 stumpy, We both felt that it needed adjustment. The short reach was compounded when I put on a B17, it wouldn't adjust back as far as the original avocett. Now I'm back with the original saddle and handlebars twisted forward.
> 
> I covet the rivendel bull moose bars. Would that be wrong?
> 
> I was told that the the alloy sling shot was considered the upgrade/higher quality handlebar setup at the time. The Cro-Mo Bull Moose bars were on the cheaper sport model.


Just curious because I'm wrestling with the same decisions on my restoration: Are you saying that the non-adjustable bullmoose bars would locate the bars more forward than the slingshot bars, and therefore extend your reach? I thought it would be the other way around. The revived rivendell/nitto bullmoose are definitely nice and have a great finish and shape to them, but I personally still prefer the looks of the slingshot stem. Its so unique, and it seems like the adjustability couldn't hurt. Might also be a prejudice because I vividly remember so many poor, department store mountain bike knock-offs of the era having cheap, chrome-plated bullmoose style bars.

I've also been wondering if I could find are any other straighter, More modern, less swept-back bars, that would fit in my slingshot stem, to improve reach in that way

Regarding the seat adjustability: It might not be worth spending the money on an old bike but, if you really like the leather/B-17 type seat, you could look at the Selle Anatomica Titanico. The rail design allows it to adjust much further back than the Brooks. WAY more comfortable, too.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

83stumpjumper said:


> I'm not tech savy at all when it comes to computers. I'll email you the photos, and you can post them, just give me credit as the bike owner.


Here are some photos of @83stumpjumper's pristine '85 Stumpjumper:


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

iamkeith said:


> Just curious because I'm wrestling with the same decisions on my restoration: Are you saying that the non-adjustable bullmoose bars would locate the bars more forward than the slingshot bars, and therefore extend your reach? I thought it would be the other way around. The revived rivendell/nitto bullmoose are definitely nice and have a great finish and shape to them, but I personally still prefer the looks of the slingshot stem. Its so unique, and it seems like the adjustability couldn't hurt. Might also be a prejudice because I vividly remember so many poor, department store mountain bike knock-offs of the era having cheap, chrome-plated bullmoose style bars.
> 
> I've also been wondering if I could find are any other straighter, More modern, less swept-back bars, that would fit in my slingshot stem, to improve reach in that way
> 
> Regarding the seat adjustability: It might not be worth spending the money on an old bike but, if you really like the leather/B-17 type seat, you could look at the Selle Anatomica Titanico. The rail design allows it to adjust much further back than the Brooks. WAY more comfortable, too.


Good info Keith, And yes, I think the reach of the bull moose bars would help the cramped seat to handlebar distance. Rivendel has 2 different reach legnths. One with 200mm reach which would really stretch things out. I guess another way of looking at it would be to reduce the height of the bar on the slingshot, go straight like you mentioned, that would also increase reach. I'll take a look at that Selle saddle you reccomend because I think the fluted seatpost must stay on the bike.

Like you, I'd love to find a bar that will fit the slingshot and provide more reach, I really don't need/want a hi rise. The bars I got for my 88 rockhopper have some forward reach projection then they sweep back (on one mary type). But I'm pretty sure they wouldn't work on the slingshot.

That red stumpy is sweet 83! I'm getting my rockhopper powdercoated right now for a fresh build up. I would have gone red if I saw that picture last week.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

First off, thanks very much for posting the photos of my bike Keith! It's all original parts, except the bars, grips, bottle cage and tires.

Second, seeing that grey 1983 SJ brings tears to my eyes. That was the bike I loved so much back in the day. Same color andsize as mine. Don't think for a second that the bullmoose bars were used on the cheaper bikes. They were standard on the 83/84 models. the difference between them as I remember was that the 84 bars were tig welded, so the welds were smoother. In 1985 they went to the slingshot bar and stem. Yes, many cheap mtbs came with cheap bullmoose bars. Same way they come with cheap disk brakes and suspension today. There was nothing cheap about the bullmoose bars on the Stumpjumpers of 1983/84! No matter what bar system you use, you'll still be sitting way up right. The frame geometry is more like a road bike from back then. The bullmoose bars and Tomasselli brake levers always come to mind when I think about the classic Stumpjumpers. Besides, most MTB riders of today have never seen bullmoose bars, you'll have a real conversation peice when other riders see the bike. If you can't find an original Specialized version(Ebay), by all means, go with the modern equivalent. Just make sure they have a cable hanger for the front brake.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

I should mention that my '85 Stumpjumper came with the sling shot stem when I first got it, so I rode it with them briefly, until I found a set of Specialized bullmoose bars. The sling shot has you sitting more upright than the bullmoose. Also, I've read that parts varied on the classic SJs depending on what was available at the time. So it's possible that bull moose and sling shot stems were used on the 83/84 SJs. I just based my statement on personal ownership of an 83 and 84. I bought them when I worked at a bike store during the summers of those years. Both bikes were eventually stolen.
As much as I love the old biplane forks, I wouldn't put one on a 1985 SJ.Only because I think the frames should remain factory correct. I even bought an old SJ frame set with the intention of painting the forks red to match my bike and having them installed. However, the steerer tube was too short, and it wouldn't fit. While I was pissed at the time, I'm now glad it didn't work. I loved the chain stays on the 83/84, and it's different on the '85. So it just wouldn't have been right. I'm glad I have the original unicrown fork. 
I don't think it's sacreligious to go with bull moose bars, even if you have to use a modern version. That style of bars represents that first wave of MTBs. Put them on! Here's a link to a place that sells a newer version. They look great,I'd get them if I didn't have an original set. 
http://www.rivbike.com/products/show/nitto-bullmoose-bar/16-194


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Only a few hours left, grab these bullmoose bars, now! They're the nice tig welded ones!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Nitto-S...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5ae03c08c7


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

What luck! Here's another set of bullmoose bars! You've got 5 days left on these!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Special...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4aaac1ac66


----------



## Bambi19 (Jul 29, 2010)

Enjoyed seeing the pictures of your 85 Stumpjumper. Seeing the Guards Red on your pristine Stumpjumper made my heart jump!

Back in 1984, I bought a Stumpjumper (Guards Red) and a Stumpjumper Sport (Blue) for my girlfriend and I. I had to order the bike and we waited a few weeks for the bikes to arrive from Japan.

My girlfriend's Stumpjumper Sport had 24" wheels on a 15" frame, along with the bi-plane fork and golf club stem. Being only 5' tall, the bike was perfectly sized for her.

My Stumpjumper had the unicrown fork and I had my shop switch-out the Suntour deraillers for a set of Deore XT's, along with an upgraded Specialized stem and bar in place of the standard one-piece slingshot stem & bar. I also had an extra set of wheels and switched between knobby off-road and smooth street tires.

Looking online, this is the upgraded Specialized Slingshot Stem (by Nitto) that I had installed on my Stumpjumper (They were available in silver and black):










In person, the black stem was the more striking of the two:









Apparently, this stem is still available in Japan: https://shop.circles-jp.com/?pid=25579119

I thought you all might be interested in what was available as a Specialized upgrade at that time.

.....I believe I still have the Specialized catalogs from 1984 and 1985, I'm going to have to find, scan, and share them.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

83stumpjumper said:


> The frame geometry is more like a road bike from back then.


I would tend to agree with most of your points except the one above. I can not see in what way the frame geometry is like road bikes from back then? I have a 1949 Schwinn Paramount that has very similar geometry to my 82 Stumpjumper but my 75 Ron Cooper has way steeper head and seat tube angles, a much shorter wheelbase and longer top tube. Plus even riding on top of the bars you are way more bent over. I don't think road bikes changed much geometry wise between 75 and 85.

P.S. Your red bike looks great.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments on my '85 SJ. I really love that bike, and was lucky to find it in near mint condition. 

For Bambi, if your bike was red, then it was a 1985. That's the only color they came in that year. That's also the year they went to the unicrown fork. The 83/84s only came in grey or dark blue. The light blue was the sport versions color. The '85s also came with the slingshot stem and bars, I replaced mine with the bullmoose. I was never a fan of any other type of bars for the Stumpjumper. I will admit the slingshot looks better in black. Bullmoose bars in black would look pretty good too I would think. If you have the original catalogs from 84/85, please scan and post them!!!


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

Bambi19 said:


> Looking online, this is the upgraded Specialized Slingshot Stem (by Nitto) that I had installed on my Stumpjumper (They were available in silver and black):
> 
> In person, the black stem was the more striking of the two:
> 
> ...


Perfect! That photo answers a question we were asking earlier in the thread: Whether or not anybody has tried to use a "straight" bar in the slingshot stem, to improve the reach, and whether a suitable option is available (without the bulge at the normal clamp area, and without too-thin walls where the slingshot would clamp.) That appears to be a Nitto brand bar as well (you can tell from the heat-treated sticker), so maybe that's the answer.

That black one is the one I mentioned earlier, that's currently available in the states at Ben's Cycle too:

https://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=188_263_1332_2243&products_id=11966

I guess there's no accounting for personal aesthetic taste though. No matter what you guys say, I still much prefer silver to black, and the slingshot to the bullmoose.


----------



## Bambi19 (Jul 29, 2010)

iamkeith said:


> Perfect! That photo answers a question we were asking earlier in the thread: Whether or not anybody has tried to use a "straight" bar in the slingshot stem, to improve the reach, and whether a suitable option is available (without the bulge at the normal clamp area, and without too-thin walls where the slingshot would clamp.) That appears to be a Nitto brand bar as well (you can tell from the heat-treated sticker), so maybe that's the answer.
> 
> That black one is the one I mentioned earlier, that's currently available in the states at Ben's Cycle too:
> 
> ...


Silver or black, both Specialized stems by NItto are definitely impressively beautiful and unique in their looks and craftsmanship.

At the time of my original purchase, as an upgrade from the one piece bullmoose bar and stem, Specialized had a few bars to choose from to go with the Slingshot stem.

This 1985 Fat Chance has the silver Slingshot stem with the Specialized/Nitto X 1+2 bar (with a 2" rise):









Thanks for posting that link and NItto notes.....You guys are making me want to seek out, and bring back to life, an old Stumpjumper....bear traps, shark fins, and all!


----------



## Bambi19 (Jul 29, 2010)

83stumpjumper said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my '85 SJ. I really love that bike, and was lucky to find it in near mint condition.
> 
> For Bambi, if your bike was red, then it was a 1985. That's the only color they came in that year. That's also the year they went to the unicrown fork. The 83/84s only came in grey or dark blue. The light blue was the sport versions color. The '85s also came with the slingshot stem and bars, I replaced mine with the bullmoose. I was never a fan of any other type of bars for the Stumpjumper. I will admit the slingshot looks better in black. Bullmoose bars in black would look pretty good too I would think. If you have the original catalogs from 84/85, please scan and post them!!!


I really enjoy looking (staring) at the photos of your bike, that Guards Red color just snaps!

I believe I bought my bike in the fall of 84; I know that we had to wait a few weeks for our bikes to arrive from Japan....perhaps that's why I've always thought of her as being a 84 model.

I'll look for my box that has my old bike brochures and magazines, if I still have the 84/85 catalogs, I'll be sure to post them as I'm sure they would be helpful for those interested in some of the early Stumpjumpers.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

The 85's were probably out by fall of '84. Again, that was the year they went to red and the unicrown fork. The 1984 version is my favorite, biplane fork, the wide chainstays, and that beautiful anthracite grey color. I don't recall the slingshot stem being an option, but I guess it could have been. My '84 had a black headset and brakes, I wish I had photos of it. I just use my '85 for running local errands or a joy ride. It's got Specialized Hemisphere street tires on it. It will never see the dirt. Some people think it's a waste not to ride a classic in the trails. I have a bike for the trails, and honestly, I don't think trail riding on a bike like that would be much fun. The upright position would feel very strange on a trail. To each his own. There's no rules saying you can't alter a classic bike if you want to. Personally, I like to keep it as authentic for the time frame as possible. 
I'd love to see your catalog for the 1984 Stumpjumper if you can post it. If you want to sell it, LMK!


----------



## retroride (Apr 16, 2011)

*84 Stumpjumper SC??*

Sorry folks. New here and I cant figure out how to post a photo directly, so here's a link to some pics of a possible candidate? Similar to Vaders rig.
Presents the follow up question "What the heck is the SJ SC Model?"

https://picasaweb.google.com/gn014746/VintageSpecializedStumpjumperSC?authkey=Gv1sRgCKfC05O9iu-gfA#

Appears to have been ridden very little and is all original except for the seatpost and seat that got jacked.

Highlights: 22" t-t, Vertical frame dropouts, Serial # 84 4 049, Japan made cr-mo double butted frame.

Black Stem, Heat treated X-1+2 Handle Bar, Foam Grips, Black Deerhead Shiters, Black Deerhead Brakes, Deerhead F+R Derailleurs, Nice Specialized Aluminum headset, Specialized sealed BB, Specialized Cranks w/Biopace chainrings, Specialized hubs, Tomasselli Brake levers (including the Barbie dress up straight jacket-esque covers and boots), Suntour Pedals, Suntour 5 spd Freewheel, Saturne Rims, Original 1.95 Crossroads tires.
Enjoy!!


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Too cool^^


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

retroride said:


> Sorry folks. New here and I cant figure out how to post a photo directly, so here's a link to some pics of a possible candidate? Similar to Vaders rig.
> Presents the follow up question "What the heck is the SJ SC Model?"
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/gn014746/VintageSpecializedStumpjumperSC?authkey=Gv1sRgCKfC05O9iu-gfA#
> ...


That's identical to the "SC" I had. My serial number was 84 6037.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

I think we've narrowed it down to the SC version being a fancier model than the Stumpjumper. A precursor to the Comp. models we see today. Maybe it was only sold in limited areas, because when I was working at a bike shop in the summer of 1984, we didn't carry an SC version. We know at least it came with the black slingshot bar and stem set up, and Shimano derailuers and shifters, as opposed to the bullmoose bars and Suntour XC components on the standard Stumpjumper. I'm wondering if the quick release hubs were a bonus feature too. I think my '84 still had the bolt on hubs. Great photos being posted, it's real proof the SC existed. Had I not seen them, I wouldn't believe it.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Retroride, You've got a beautiful peice of Stumpjumper history there. I'm glad to see it's in such good condition too. I'm a firm believer that classic bikes like that are best not ridden on the trails. If it gets banged up, or a component gets destroyed, it could be very tough finding a replacement part. The SC version must be rare, I've never heard of it and certainly never saw one in real life. It's not even mentioned in the Stumpjumper history book! Thanks for getting on board with us here, and sharing the photos! The '94 Stumpjumper was the best year for that bike I think. Best frame of all the early ones.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

83stumpjumper said:


> I think we've narrowed it down to the SC version being a fancier model than the Stumpjumper. A precursor to the Comp. models we see today. Maybe it was only sold in limited areas, because when I was working at a bike shop in the summer of 1984, we didn't carry an SC version. We know at least it came with the black slingshot bar and stem set up, and Shimano derailuers and shifters, as opposed to the bullmoose bars and Suntour XC components on the standard Stumpjumper. [/B]I'm wondering if the quick release hubs were a bonus feature too.[/B] I think my '84 still had the bolt on hubs. Great photos being posted, it's real proof the SC existed. Had I not seen them, I wouldn't believe it.


The plot thickens. My '84 SC had solid bolt on Specialized hubs. Seatpost QR was by Specialized.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

I tried talking to someone at Specialized about this, but nobody there is old enough to remember the early Stumpjumpers. The Stumpjumper book has nothing about it either. That book is a great disapointment, by the way. 
I'll take a cue from the Stumpjumper specs list from First Flight Bikes website, and agree that Specialized varied components based on what was available at the time. My '83/'84 SJ's both had bolt on wheels. My '85 has quick release wheels. All of them had a QR seat post binder.


----------



## retroride (Apr 16, 2011)

My SJ SC has a Specialized Seat QR. Not sure about the bolt on vs.QR wheels. This bike appears to have very low mileage and be original (besides the seat and seatpost that were stolen). 
I agree that the SC must have been a high end model due to the really nice aluminum head set and the specialized BB w/alloy bottom bracket spindle.
I have been searching the web like crazy trying to find an 84 specialized catalog but no luck...


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

The only place you could find an old Specialized catalog would be in the back room of a bike shop that carried the bikes back then.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Ok, here's another new one on me! Just saw a Stumpjumper Sport XT listed on Ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Stumpju...0749431413?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item3f09ec7675

Never heard of this model before. Can't tell if it's a lower or higher end version of the Sport. It has QR wheels, but the cranks and rear derailluer look pretty cheap. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Those are available from: http://www.velocals.com/servlet/the-Specialized-1980--dsh--1989/Categories I used them on my 84 because the original owner said that it was cool to use some nail polish remover to get rid of the decals for that clean look.


----------



## Stumpjunkie (Aug 8, 2011)

*My two 1982 Stumpjumpers*


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Beautiful bikes! They look to be in mint condition.Are you the original owner, or did you come across them more recently? You have true history there.


----------



## Stumpjunkie (Aug 8, 2011)

*My vintage stumpjumpers*



83stumpjumper said:


> Beautiful bikes! They look to be in mint condition.Are you the original owner, or did you come across them more recently? You have true history there.


I'm the original owner of my '92 Stumpjumper Comp I purchased from Arapahoe Cyclery in Littleton, CO. I bought my first 1982 Stumpjumper about 6 years ago on ebay from somebody in Orgeon. She said they used to operate a bike shop in Colorado. The bike has a logo on it from The Spoke, Longmont, CO. I just purchased my second 1982 last Weekend from a guy in Sedalia, CO. He was the original owner and purchased it from the Denver Spoke.

Here are a few more pics after owning it one week. Anxious to find a longer seat post!




























And here are a few more of my first 1982. It rides like a dream come true!




























Here's a couple of my tired '92 Stumpjumper Comp.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

It's amazing what shows up on Ebay, isn't it? That's where I found my 1985 Stumpjumper. Personally my favorite version is the 1984, but I doubt I'll ever find one. I had a 1983 and 1984 Stumpjumper during those years, they were both stolen. I never got over the loss of the 1984, I loved that bike so much. You have not one, but two examples of true vintage mountain bikes. The Stumpjumper was the first production mountain bike out there, so to me, that's where the history starts! I can't consider bikes built in the 90's as anything but old. I have a 1997 Stumpjumper, and it will never be vintage or a classic, it will only be old. The classics are from the early 80's and that will never change. Take good care of those bikes, and they will never lose their value to a true collector.


----------



## Stumpjunkie (Aug 8, 2011)

I still cherish my 20" 92 Comp, but at 6'2" and at my age, it feels way to short for me now. I really like the fit of the 22" frames w/ a longer seat post on a 1982. For me, I'm a fan of 80's cro-moly, and 70's Reynolds 530 tubing. Other than the new Electra Townie Euro24D in Wasabi, I bought my gal for her birthday this summer, I can't say I've ridden many newer bikes. Maybe someday?










I scrolled up and checked out your 1985 Stumpjumper. That's damn nice!

As of today, there is still a 2005 or 06 Stumpjumper Sport listed on Ft Collins craigslist. I inquired about this one and almost went to look at it. I like the deerhead components.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

I was just browsing Ebay to see if there were any vintage Stumpjumpers, and low and behold, an excellent 1984 SJ in the grey color that my 83/84 were in. The time remaining was 7 minutes, and the price was at $167. The bike looked great, maybe a size smaller than I need, but I could live with that. With the exception of the bar and stem and rear Derail. which I would have replaced with a Suntour XC and bullmoose bars, I wanted it. I bid $267 at the last 10 seconds, but somebody beat me at $277! I have mixed feelings on losing the auction. I could have rebuilt it into the great bike love of my life, but now I get to keep my money. Still, I wanted it, and I'm bummed. I thought it was destiny, I should have bid $300!


----------



## Stumpjunkie (Aug 8, 2011)

I've let a few slip by myself. This is an 85 or 86 Sport I just missed being the only bidder by a few seconds at $250. It looked to be in really good shape. It sold using Buy it Now the next day. I kicked myself over that one but I guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm not much of a fan of the Sport model, but that black one is beautiful! Looks mint condition too. If I didn't have my '85 SJ, I would have bid $500 on the '84 SJ I just missed out on. I love the frame and fork on the '84s.


----------



## Stumpjunkie (Aug 8, 2011)

I like the stem on an '84. Certainly I agree that a Stumpjumper will always be more desirable, collectible, than a Sport, but I really like those deer head components. Road my '82 15 miles w/ my girl and her Electra through Cherry Hills, Kent Denver, Greenwood Village, via the Highline Canal and Big Dry Creek Trail. Fun,but now I feel the need to clean them. We have a gps mounted to her Townie. We need to learn to download our trips to a PC.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

The prices are all over the board on them. I paid $150 on a mint 85 earlier this year. I've seen them a lot higher and some a little lower. I just picked up a 92, too new I know, with original gum wall tires, reflectors and dork disc for $199 I looked like he never used it.

There's a really nice white 1983 on ebay now, for the last 6 months. He's asking $900 or best offer. It's probably going to be there for another 6 months at that price.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

I didn't want to start a new thread...just picked this up today. Probably just going to turn it into a SS townie.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

What CS2 said. Really hard to peg down consistent pricing on them. Usually first year Stumpys and pink Team issues do better, followed by the early carbon Epics, the few exceptionally clean examples notwithstanding.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

*Still mad at myself*

Still mad for not bidding higher on that 1984 SJ. It was my color and size, in great condition! I should have followed my own creed better, money comes and goes, but an '84 Stumpjumper in great shape is something to grab when you can!

That black XT Sport will look great as a townie SS!

I still don't understand what the SC and XT versions were of the SJ and the SJ Sport.

If a bike you want is available, buy it without delay!!!


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

83stumpjumper said:


> If a bike you want is available, buy it without delay!!!


I've screwed up on that more times than not. I think that's going to be my new motto.


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

*1984*

I picked up a 1984 Stumpjumper today of Craigslist. A bit of a mixed bag with some apparent upgrading over time, but after reading thread I'm having a harder time figuring which were original and which were changed. The shifters and derailleurs for sure, the pedals, fork? Just picked it up, here is a quick picture and what it came with:
Model: Stumpjumper
Frame Fork: 
Fork: Cro-Mo Unicrown, Crome
Headset:
Rear Derailleur: XT M730
Front Derailleur: XT Deer Head M700
Hubs:
Rims: Saturn HX28
Freewheel: Suntour
Tires: Front Specialized HardRock'R, Rear new
Brakes: XT MC70
Brake Levers: Tommaselli Racer High Performance
Cranks: Sugino
Chain rings: Biospace 48&38 black, Specialized 24 silver
Pedals: Shimano DX
Shifters: XT M730 SIS
Bars: Specialized X-1+2
Stem: Slingshot alloy
Color: Blue
Bottom Bracket: Specialized 1.37 X 24 TPI
Seat Clamp: Suntour
Post: Kalloy 26.4
Distributor: Simi Bike Works


----------



## Stumpjunkie (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice ride!

Specifications for early Stumpjumper bikes can be found on the Specialized Specs page.

Specialized Specs

You might find it interesting to compare your serial # to those found on this page.

Specialized Museum


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks Stumpjunkie. I spent some time at the spec site last night, which added to my confusion. I ended up with this chart(attached). The primary reason I think it is a 1984 is the serial number (could be 84 7 070). I had not looked at the serial numbers site site. Of course it does not match them.

As people have commented on, the distance from seat to bars is short and the bars areon this one are wide. Very solid feeling bike that was maintained over it's life. But tall, 21' frame. Not much rust, chrome on the right chain stay. Lots of interesting little tid bits.

Thanks again


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Definetly not an original fork. The '84 models were the last to have the biplane fork. The unicrown forks started with the '85 models SJ's.


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

*later*

A few more pictures of my Stumpjumper purchase.

I switched out the 6 speed XT shifters and rear derailleur with a pair of older XT deer head items I had and will leave it at that. It is listed at Mombat to have been equipped with Suntour originally.

It is a tall bike, at the upper end of my size potential and I was thinking of gifting it to a taller relative/friend, but after riding it just a few times I have decided to keep it.


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

Yep, that's a great deal. Many of those parts are worth $60 each.

Nice choice on the deer head rather than Mountech.


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

*nicer now*

Thanks, it's definitally not pristine, but I'm appreciating how nice the parts are now that I've spent some time with it and researching the old Stumpjumpers. The seller said it was a hand me down from her father and she just wanted it out of the carport!


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

After going through the thread again, I think the stumpjumper frame I have may be one of the "SC" models noted by Retroride and Vader as the serial number matches up with the one noted by Retroride. 

ADD:

Emailed Vader re: the serial numbers and his "SC" matches up. So there must be a separate line of serial numbers associated with this model:

Owner / Bike Ser. No.
Retroride / 84 4 049
Vader / 84 6 037
Ndaand / 84 1 010


Also, talk about raining and pouring, I happend across this '84 Sport model this week.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Those lugged frame MTB's from the Eighties are the height of beauty. Sure today's bikes are better in every way performance wise. But they just don't put a smile on my face.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

The '83/'84 Stumpjumper frames were works of art! The 1985 changed from the biplane fork to the unicrown and the chainstays lost the beautiful curve of the earlier models. The full suspension frames of today don't have any beauty to them.


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

*few more picts*

Few more picts of the 1984 Stumpjumper Sport. I am amazed how well kept it is with minimal wear throughout. Also nice that it's carrying Chico bike shop stickers (Cyclesport). The 19" frame feels small with the old geometry


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Wow, what a coincidence. I just bought a gray/blue 1984 Stumpjumper Sport last night. As far as I can tell it is completely original down to the original tires with nubbies. 

It was obviously kept in a basement or garage. No rust, and not even that dusty. The saddle is perfect. The only flaw I can find is that the owner clamped a Kryptonite lock carrier to the seat tube and a kickstand to the chainstays. . I haven't removed them yet, but I am pretty certain the paint is damaged under there. Other than that it only has a few scratches and obviously had very little use. A real "Garage Queen". 

A couple of questions: 

- I seem to recall this was the case, did that era Stumpjumper Sport come with foam grips with red endcaps? 

- Does anyone know the sizes that were available? I haven't measured this one yet, but I'm thinking it is a 24" frame. 

I would keep it if it fit me, but it is way too big. I'll probably be craigslisting/ebaying. 

First though, I'm going to clean it up and take a ride down memory lane, even though it doesn't fit me. I had a 1995 Rockhopper as my first MTB and I really liked that bike.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

By the way, NDAAND, if I am seeing correctly, you have a 6-speed freewheel on your SJ Sport? I think they came with 5-speed. I might just be seeing shadows in the photo.


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

*correct*

You're right, the seller told me an extra gear had been added, but I forgot. Pretty obvious upon review. Thanks.

I think the Bullmoose bars typically came with the spongy type grips and red endcaps. On this one they had been changed to facilitate bar ends, but I have an '84 Bianchi that had them on a Bullmoose bar.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

What a great find! What's killing me is the tires, what I wouldn't give for a pair of those Crossroads now!! Yes, the grips were the black foam type with red plastic end caps. I remember them well from my 83 and 84 SJs. Upon a closer look, I see you have pin striping on the frame. I don't recall ever seeing that on any of the early SJ variations. 
Yes, there were a few custom made MTBs before the Stumpjumper, but it was the Stumpumper that brought this sport to the masses. That's why the early SJs are the true vintage bikes IMO. They were like nothing ever seen before in the bike world. If you own one of these, you own a part of history!


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I just spent an hour or so cleaning the 1984 Stumpjumper Sport I bought last night. 

It is even better than I thought. It is literally a time capsule. I can't find a single part that is not original and completely great. The grips, tires, all bolts including dropout adjusters are there. The saddle looks almost like new. The pie plate is a little yellowed but not cracked. Based on the lack of rear tire wear I'm going to say this thing has a couple hundred miles of bike path use. The small ring doesn't look like it was ever used. The inside of the big ring has a little shift scarring, but the crank arms are perfect. 

The tragic parts are that the "Sport" decal is completely missing from the left side and the right side is torn. About halfway back on the right side of the top tube are two small scratches that go into the primer but not the metal, one an inch long and the other about half an inch. There is a little scuffing where the Kryptonite lock carrier was clamped to the seat tube, but no major scratching. I didn't remove the kickstand yet. 

The frame is a 23", but it seems much larger, I guess because of the high BB. This is definitely a bike for someone at least 6 feet tall. As I recall my 85 Rockhopper was a 19", so I am a few inches shy of keeping this one. It is really cool. I would love to have one in this condition that is my size. 

I'll take some pictures this weekend. 

This bike belongs in a museum or something.


----------



## pure bikes (May 15, 2009)

Anyone ever put 650b's on an old stumpy frame? I guess it could be done pretty easily with some brake mods.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Why would you want to? That's like putting an air spoiler on the trunk of a '67 Mustang. The classic Stumpjumpers are best kept in original condition.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I don't know what the protocol is about posting this here, but I posted an MTBR ad for my 23" 1984 SJ Sport:

1984 Stumpjumper Sport - Time Capsule Condition - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

pure bikes said:


> Anyone ever put 650b's on an old stumpy frame? I guess it could be done pretty easily with some brake mods.


Ah, yes!!! Renaissance Bicycles (R.I.P.) did it WITHOUT any brake mods. They simply used V-brakes with a healthy range of adjustment.









A link to more of their archived photos HERE.



83stumpjumper said:


> Why would you want to? That's like putting an air spoiler on the trunk of a '67 Mustang. The classic Stumpjumpers are best kept in original condition.


We actually talked about this very thing off-line, so I know you disagree, but I kind of think "why not?," and I'm still seriously considering doing it with my '85 or '82, if and when I restore them (with re-positioned brake studs, though). I fully believe that these old Stumpys are classic beauties and that they have an important place in history, but they're mass-produced for-the-masses items - NOT rare, handmade icons. And they didn't have some magical geometry or ride quality to them that a larger set of tires and increased trail is going to ruin - quite the opposite, in fact.

If you've you're talking about a pristine, preserved example like you have, that's one thing. But otherwise, why not have fun? If it adds some variety to your stable so that you actually ride the bike from time to time, that's the best you can hope for. No wall-art allowed in my garage!

---------

I think the proportions of the bike look pretty awesome with those larger tires. Don't forget to set the rear end to 135mm while you're making mods, if you do this. And post photos!!!!


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

iamkeith said:


> Ah, yes!!! Renaissance Bicycles (R.I.P.) did it WITHOUT any brake mods. They simply used V-brakes with a healthy range of adjustment.
> 
> View attachment 658249
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice bike Stumpjumpy


----------



## kimbruess (Nov 4, 2011)

*loss*



83stumpjumper said:


> It's amazing what shows up on Ebay, isn't it? That's where I found my 1985 Stumpjumper. Personally my favorite version is the 1984, but I doubt I'll ever find one. I had a 1983 and 1984 Stumpjumper during those years, they were both stolen. I never got over the loss of the 1984, I loved that bike so much. You have not one, but two examples of true vintage mountain bikes. The Stumpjumper was the first production mountain bike out there, so to me, that's where the history starts! I can't consider bikes built in the 90's as anything but old. I have a 1997 Stumpjumper, and it will never be vintage or a classic, it will only be old. The classics are from the early 80's and that will never change. Take good care of those bikes, and they will never lose their value to a true collector.


sad to hear of the loss of your bikes to thieves.I know what its like to have your pride and joy srolen as I've experienced this before a few times.Especially a 1997 Giant dual suspension in broad daylight in a busy shopping plaza.
Bike thieves are the Lowest scum on earth and are the taliban and insurgents of the mountain bike world.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

I found a rusty sport model in my size. It has all the same components and frame as the 84 NDAAND shows in his pics right down to the pedals. The only difference is that it's light silver in color.

I love the way my 83 SJ rides, so I'm excited to get this sport model fixed up and on the road. I thought I saw a site that had the old Stumpjumper decals, anyone have the link?


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Vader said:


> Here's the '84 SC


Nice bike, I've got one sitting on a work stand in my garage. After a couple of years I'm finally going to finish it up.


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

Thought I would revise this thread due to picking one up today.
Found this on CL this weekend. One owner. Mostly original except for the pedals, shifters, brake levers, saddle, tires and rear derailleur. Now just need to find those parts. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Another forum member has been helping me sort this out. My first MTB.


----------



## Konasun (Jan 6, 2014)

My 1984 Stumpjumper Sport.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's how my rusty one turned out after powder coating frame and handlebars. Seeing this again makes me said that I sold it....


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re reading this thread*

I looked over this thread for the first time in a few years. I thought it was funny that I'd questioned what an SC Stumpjumper was since I'd never heard of one before. Then in 2012, I find one on Ebay and bought it. It had the slingshot stem, which I liked, but I replaced it a few months ago with an original Bullmoose bar. I did that to make it look and feel more like my beloved 1984 SJ. While I really like the look, I have to admit, the slingshot bars were more comfortable to ride. I still have them, so I may decide to reinstall them one day. However, I don't know if they original foam grips will survive another transplanting.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I finally put mine in service last year. It was doing mainly around town duties. But I might put some knobbies on it.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

I think the original SJ's are better suited as around town bikes now for two reasons. The first is that if you take a hit with it and damage something, you might not be able to find a proper replacement part for it. Especially the wheels. Second, compared to modern bikes, the ride is too rough. a rigid bike would kill my hands and elbows now. In fact, I'm just getting my 2013 SJ ready for a ride at my favorite trail tomorrow.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

83stumpjumper said:


> I think the original SJ's are better suited as around town bikes now for two reasons. The first is that if you take a hit with it and damage something, you might not be able to find a proper replacement part for it. Especially the wheels. Second, compared to modern bikes, the ride is too rough. a rigid bike would kill my hands and elbows now. In fact, I'm just getting my 2013 SJ ready for a ride at my favorite trail tomorrow.


I appreciate that the "road bike" characteristics are still in there on the early mountain bikes. I ride mainly paved flat trails, so fat tires are enough to soak up shock. I did get a chance to ride one of the new stumpies while on vacation in Idaho and was really impressed. Biggest improvement to me was the way the components functioned. The gearing and braking was superior. The suspension system didn't appeal to me, even off road. Might be that each rider is different, I don't experience the benefit.


----------

